# Platinum Kush



## Vaporizer (Jun 13, 2008)

Check it out .. 

*Platinum Kush, Purple Kush, Orange Kush, Sour Kush, Golden OG Kush*


:holysheep:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 13, 2008)

*Once i wake up i'll take a hit of each please. :hubba:  *


----------



## siegalsmoker (Jun 13, 2008)

Buds look awesome..  Keep it up.. Smoke good..


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 13, 2008)

Buds look beaaaautiful man!! What does the smoke taste like and how does it hit ya???


----------



## Vaporizer (Jun 13, 2008)

*Platinum Kush:* Smokes great. Taste nice and crisp. High is amazing.
*Purple Kush:* Smokes smooth. Taste is very flavorful. High is mellow.
*Orange Kush:* Smokes good. Taste very citrus-y.  High is mellow.  
*Sour Kush:* Smokes great. Taste awesome. High is strong. 
*Golden OG Kush:* Smokes good. Taste spicy. High is heavy and great.


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

whose brave enough to roll all of those into a blunt, one man is me, roll it.

all i wanna know is whose coming with me?


----------

